
Top diver’s death casts long shadow over deep beauty of the Blue Hole - ALee
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/26/blue-hole-red-sea-diver-death-stephen-keenan-dahab-egypt
======
Godel_unicode
The article is about the blue hole in the Red Sea, not the one in Belize.

